# "rv" Movie Out On Dvd



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you buy the new Robin Williams DVD, *"RV"* that was out in theaters this summer...
There is a cool extra disc:

You get the entire *"Complete Idiot's Guide to RVing" * second edition on computer disc. (all 400+ pages!)
It covers everything about RVing/camping you can imagine.

And the movie is great too!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> If you buy the new Robin Williams DVD, *"RV"* that was out in theaters this summer...
> There is a cool extra disc:
> 
> You get the entire *"Complete Idiot's Guide to RVing" * second edition on computer disc. (all 400+ pages!)
> ...


I'll have to check it out this weekend

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, I was out shopping & picked it, I can't wait to watch it.









Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

#1 on my Netflix queue. Gonna see it this weekend


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll put it in the Netflix queue...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good to know that, we were thinking about buying it so I will do it for sure now and watch it this weekend while camping.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is one movie I DID break down and pay $8.50 apiece for me and oldest son and $6.50 for youngest to see, when it was out new. I KNOW I coulda done a lot with that $23.50 plus refreshments, but the laughter








(I so badly needed at the time







) far outweighed the monetary value. Robin Williams shines through, as usual, in this movie. I'll be buying the DVD, as well, and play it on my new laptop, on our next camping trip!!








This movie's a keeper. I don't usually buy the DVDs, just rent, but this one?? I'm buying!








Darlene


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Jolly,

Where did you buy yours at? I just bought mine from Wal-Mart and there was no extra disc.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll put it in the Netflix queue...


What is Netfix queue????

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Dupper said:


> I'll put it in the Netflix queue...


What is Netfix queue????

Thor
[/quote]
Netflix is a movie by mail service. You pick out a bunch of titles and they send them to you a few at a time, _(# depends on the plan you have)._

Dave


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, take a look at this.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Dupper said:


> Hey Jolly,
> 
> Where did you buy yours at? I just bought mine from Wal-Mart and there was no extra disc.


Same here, not extra disc.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

We saw it at the theatre and also bought the DVD! I love this movie.







We watched it on DVD in the trailer at Lake Brownwood State Park this past week.







My DVD didn't come with an extra disk though.







We bought it at Circuit City.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Got ours at WalMart - no extra disk.










Hey - but I got the Keystone LugNut Video! Did you?


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Hey Jolly,
> 
> Where did you buy yours at? I just bought mine from Wal-Mart and there was no extra disc.


Same here, not extra disc.








[/quote]

Me too !! I only got one disc from WallyWorld


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Best Buy, I believe. My son bought it and gave me the disc.

After review...you really have to be a complete NEWBIE to RVing to get anything out of it. (or thinking about doing it) It's really an entry level type disc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Best Buy, I believe. My son bought it and gave me the disc.
> 
> After review...you really have to be a complete NEWBIE to RVing to get anything out of it. (or thinking about doing it) It's really an entry level type disc.


So, there was no real good ideas on that DVD?


----------

